# New baby and Famous rat names?



## Sarina1285

We need help naming our new baby! We have three other Ratties all named after famous rats/rodents (Templeton, Fievel, and Remy).. It's so hard to find any names. Any and all ideas will greatly appreciated. 

Here are a few pics, he is 3 weeks old.



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indywroe

I've started naming my rats after cheeses and cheese in foreign language... My newest is Gouda. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice

Django was Remy's Dad in Ratatouile [sp?] Emile is Remy's brother 
Mr. Flaversham who is Olivia's dad in the Great Mouse Detective [I know he is a mouse but who cares] 
Ratigan is an obvious one 
Bernard from The Rescuers 
Bartholomew was the poor mouse that called Ratigan a rat in The great mouse detective and got eaten by the fat cat
Rizzo the Rat from the Muppets, 
Cheese from Tinkerbell
and Tutter from Bear in the Big Blue house [not sure if he was a mouse or rat or famous lol just remember the show from when I was younger]


----------



## Cstaar

I have a couple more to add - you could name him after Splinter the rat from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, or Scabbers, Ron's rat from Harry Potter or Gus or his friend Jaq from Cinderella - although I think they're mice but it doesn't really matter!


----------



## Skaila

Nicodemus (secret of Nymh), Matimeo (Redwall), Mathias (another redwall). I named my mice way back in my childhood Clover and Poppy from another book, but I know mouse names aren't necessarily rat names. 
Sorry, too tired to think of more!


----------



## Isamurat

Theres some awsome ones in Maurice and his educated rodents (terry pratchett)
Darktan
Peaches
Dangerous Beens
Sardines
Big Savings, 
Bitesize, 
Delicious, 
Donut Enter, 
Feedsfour, 
Hamnpork, 
Inbrine, 

Another prachett one is the awsome DEATH of Rats, perhaps not the best pet name though


----------



## iHayleyNorris

I have Splinter, Remmy, Algernon, Rufus (hairless), and Captain Harold Peachfuzz. I wa doing the famous rats thing too.

I was waiting for an agouti to name him Scabbers, Tempelton was if I ever got a black rat, Hector was the first rat to leave the atmosphere in a low-space orbit, etc. I have a huge list of them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarina1285

Thank you guys! 
We might go for Rizzo, but I want to see this little guys personality, so will Definitley keep you updated  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Reepicheep ;D I believe he is one of the few characters in History where in the Narnia books he was a mouse but in the movies he was a rat. (Normally it's the other way around).

There is of coarse Ben or Willard, from Ben and Willard.

Or if you want to be an Awesome super hero person like me, he would be BB, or Beast boy, or Garfield, or Logan. What? He turned Into a rat once in an episode of Teen titans. That's good enough credit for me. ;D (Sorry Beast boy is one of my favorite Super heroes, next to Raven and Flash)


----------



## Kaliloca

Hector is the name of a famous rat. He was the first rat in space.  

If you want movie rats..... Socraties, was the white rat in the movie Willard. 

I like the name Gus... but he was a mouse.


----------

